# Purvis Brothers



## Peakebrook (Apr 18, 2010)

Is the apiary still run by the brothers, or is it under new ownership?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I saw the new add also and was curious as to if they are back in business or its someone else?
IMO they have some of the better bees around.
mike


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

I didn't ask if it had new owners, the e-mail exchange I had was with Rosanne Purvis. I'm guessing that it is still the same owners. 

Pugs


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

OK. Maybe someone else knows what all went on as they were for sale for awhile.
mike


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

I always wanted to try a queen from them , but I wonder why they wont ship USPS ??? Or at least the used to not ???


----------



## Peakebrook (Apr 18, 2010)

I spoke with Rosanne this morning and she said they have downsized the operation, but the queen operation is still family run. I ordered some queens this morning, we shall see how they fare. It sounded like they planned on shipping USPS.


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

Pugs, thanks for the information. 
I emailed Rosie an hour ago (6:50pm now) and I've already got my queens paid for and they'll ship tomorrow!


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

You're welcome Apple!

I got an e-mail from Rosie today, mine are being mailed USPS and should be here tomorrow.

Pugs


----------



## Pugs (Jul 15, 2004)

Queens arrived this morning. They look great. Shipped via the USPS.

Pugs


----------



## Apple Farmer (Apr 14, 2009)

My queens arrived yesterday morning....alive! They ship in JzBz cages, nice and easy to slip between the frames.

great service!


----------

